# Bubbles keep popping?



## WakeMeUp (Sep 13, 2009)

So i just bought a betta today and hes been fine in the tank, he keeps going up for air im guessing and then blows bubbles but when 2-3 bubbles come out they pop seconds later. 

I have put a cling wrap around the top of the tank, while the air filter is going. The water current is pretty minimal im not sure if that is responsible? What else is there to do?

Or is he even building a nest yet?

Need some advice please, thanks in advance.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

It could be that your filter Flow is too strong, I also heard bubbles pop with high PH levels it could also be that they are just air bubbles.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

When my bettas go up for air, they make a bubble, but one that isn't intended for a bubble nest. It just so happens that they form a little bubble every time they get air.


----------



## Mitsufishi (Jul 1, 2009)

xxabc said:


> When my bettas go up for air, they make a bubble, but one that isn't intended for a bubble nest. It just so happens that they form a little bubble every time they get air.


This is what I was going to say.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

They only stay when the betta makes bubble after bubble after bubble! Then they cluster together and won't pop =P


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

I think my betta fish made a nest, theres pretty many bubbles in a cluster, but he is alone in a tank with no females, is that normal?


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

tumtum said:


> I think my betta fish made a nest, theres pretty many bubbles in a cluster, but he is alone in a tank with no females, is that normal?


Yup, thats normal. Bettas dont always blow a bubblenest because theres a female in sight, they also blow them when their happy. So I guess your doing your job well as an owner:-D


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Thats good, but looking at pictures of the bubblenests on the internet, im no longer sure if it is a nest, his doesnt seem as big and its not doublelayered.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Do you have a filter in your tank? 

Check out this, this is my bettas bubblenest, it may give you a better idea of what your bubbles are. lol. 
http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=42534


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

No no filter, and it does actually kind of look like that, i'll try and get a picture sometime tonight


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

here is Mickey and his (questionable) bubblenest.


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

Cute fish!
That's defiantly a bubblenest in the works!
It doesn't have to be a perfect thick breeding nest to qualify as one.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

Definately a bubblenest =)


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Yay! and thank you, sorry about the blurry second picture.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

How long have you had him did you say?


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

I have had him for a year, i used to keep him in a one gallon tank with a filter that I know now was probaly way to strong. I just recently moved him into a 10 gallon that is divided, so he has 5 gallons. I guess thats why he is so happy. Thats the first bubble nest Ive ever seen him make.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

WTG  its really big for his first one too =)


----------



## tumtum (May 10, 2010)

Thanks! Do the bubbles eventually just pop? or do they stay until the next water change.


----------



## Welsh (Apr 13, 2010)

I'm not sure. When Aden blew his he was in a tub in the 12 gall so he ended up bursting his himself due to frustration of not being able to get to the girls but I'm guessing they will eventually pop yeah


----------



## Rain Drop (Jul 4, 2009)

My guys nests stay until their next w/c, but sometimes they'll accidentally destroy them from swimming around them too hard.


----------

